# Plant Finder name changes



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll keep this updated with changes in plant IDs in the Plant Finder.

------------------------------------
*Now*: _*Pogostemon erectum*_ 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=272&category=genus&spec=Pogostemon
*Was*: _Rotala verticillaris_ 
------------------------------------
*Now: Lamiaceae sp. *(almost certainly _Hyptis_).
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=unknown
*Was*: _Hemigraphis traian_
--------------------------------------
*Now: Syngonanthus sp.** 'Belem'*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=128&category=genus&spec=Syngonanthus
*Was*: _Tonina sp._ 'Belem'
--------------------------------------
*Now: Syngonanthus sp. 'Manaus'*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=129&category=genus&spec=Syngonanthus
*Was:* _Tonina sp_. 'Manaus'
--------------------------------------
_*Now:** Ludwigia senegalensis *_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=162
*Was:* _Ludwigia sp_. 'Guinea'
--------------------------------------
*Now: Polygonum praetermissum*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=278
*Was:* _Polygonum sp. 'Ruby'_
Note: Some authorities consider this and other _Polygonum_ species to be in the genus _Persicaria_, in which case this plant would be _Persicaria praetermissa_. 
---------------------------------------
*Now: Bacopa madagascariensis*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=262
*Was:* _Bacopa sp._ 
---------------------------------------
*Now: Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia'*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=203
*Was:* _Rotala pusilla_
---------------------------------------
*Now: Rotala mexicana 'Goias'*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=209
*Was:* _Rotala sp_. 'Goias'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Now: Limnophila repens 'mini'*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=221&category=genus&spec=Limnophila
*Was:* _Limnophila sp._ 'mini'


----------

